# Why Rootzwiki is better than XDA and other forums...



## dIGITALbEATdOWN (Jul 7, 2011)

List your reason why Rootzwiki is better than XDA or any other Android related forum. I'll start...

*I don't have to listen to trolls and drama that isn't topic related!*


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Because I can close this thread. Also, XDA has a minimum of ten hours of downtime per week. RW has no such minimum. ;D


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Because I dont have to listen to noobs ask stupid questions all the time


----------



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

I may be going out on a limb here but as far as a community feel and user friendliness I would say it is hard to find something here that isn't better when compared to xda. They have some very knowledgeable devs and I have gotten tons of good stuff there between mods, guides, themes, and who knows what else but it never did it for me as a regularly visited site.

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

XDA gives me the feeling of needing to be an amazing dev or don't post. Rootzwiki just feels all around more friendly.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

JSM9872 said:


> I may be going out on a limb here but as far as a community feel and user friendliness I would say it is hard to find something here that isn't better when compared to xda. They have some very knowledgeable devs and I have gotten tons of good stuff there between mods, guides, themes, and who knows what else but it never did it for me as a regularly visited site.
> 
> Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


I couldn't agree more. The atmosphere here is definitely friendlier. I don't post over at XDA, but I do frequent their site fairly often since I have also gotten tons of good stuff there. They just don't have the sense of community that Rootzwiki has. Both sites have their perks, for sure. I'll just download my mods, themes, guides, and such from there and lurk since I don't feel it's worthwhile to post. Here, I'm happy to be part of the community.


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

All I do is look for good information, I don't really hate any of the forums.

"The road to hell is paved with good intentions"


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

thread being closed (for obvious reasons, we dont like trash talking here - even in the off topic section)

you make us blush :grin:


----------

